# Building an 8 string Guitar! (pics)



## hufschmid (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanx for the in-depth build progress man!
The only think I didn't like is the LUX sandpapaer LOL. I hate LUX for many things!


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks good, but what's up with the dots?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Looks good, but what's up with the dots?



only the side dots are luminescent, the top dots are pearl inlays


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 23, 2008)

I mean what's up with the last two fret indicators?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I mean what's up with the last two fret indicators?



22 - 24th ? a way to be different


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 23, 2008)

Man I absolutely love your builds. This gets a thanks from me


----------



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2008)

I like it, but reminds me something somehow


----------



## Fred (Nov 23, 2008)

That is the LAST thing I was expecting the customer to look like, haha. Awesome build and picture story - you're giving me all sorts of stupid ideas to try building one myself. Definitely not a good plan!


----------



## vansinn (Nov 23, 2008)

Very informative pic story, thanks a lot.
In your opinion, what makes Delrin so different from materials like graphite, like i.e. Graphtec nuts, with regard to tone, sustain and durability?


----------



## Brendan G (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------



## gaunten (Nov 23, 2008)

not a big fan of the shape, but man, that thing is dark!!


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 23, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> 22 - 24th ? a way to be different



Works for me! 

Also - the way you do your truss rod at the end of the fretboard with the wheel tip is exactly how i've been doing them lately! Keeps a lot more meat at the headstock!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 23, 2008)

great work man!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 24, 2008)

vansinn said:


> Very informative pic story, thanks a lot.
> In your opinion, what makes Delrin so different from materials like graphite, like i.e. Graphtec nuts, with regard to tone, sustain and durability?



first its much more slippery then graphite which is the best point, it works well and polishes great. as for the sound I guess thats a personal opinion of each individual makers.... you know how things go in forums when you speak about ''sound'' haha 



canuck brian said:


> Works for me!
> 
> Also - the way you do your truss rod at the end of the fretboard with the wheel tip is exactly how i've been doing them lately! Keeps a lot more meat at the headstock!



exactly, you dont comprimise any wood at the volute so its stronger and its easy to adjust, no truss rod covers needed..... 

I build with straight headstock design personaly, I dont build with angle headstocks, its just the way I do it... i also build all 1 piece for the body and neck, sometimes i do some exceptions for the neck where i build a laminate neck design...


----------



## digitalpig (Nov 24, 2008)

Whoa, this picstory is even better than the one for the 7string, congrats!

I really dig your guitars, although I would have kept this one natural, not black, this mahogany-look is great. But hey, that's what your customer wanted and I bet he's lucky as hell with this baby.

Great work, great picstory! Give us more of that! 

Viele Gr&#252;&#223;e!
Felix


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 24, 2008)

digitalpig said:


> Whoa, this picstory is even better than the one for the 7string, congrats!
> 
> I really dig your guitars, although I would have kept this one natural, not black, this mahogany-look is great. But hey, that's what your customer wanted and I bet he's lucky as hell with this baby.
> 
> ...



thanks man, here is a baritone 7 I'm currently building with my natural black homemade finish...


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 24, 2008)

amazing work


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 24, 2008)

Superb work!


----------



## SymmetricScars (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks SO good!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 24, 2008)

SymmetricScars said:


> Looks SO good!



thanks for your kind words guys


----------



## Shawn (Nov 25, 2008)

That shape is really cool. I really like the black stain too. Great build and very nice guitar.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome work, and thanks for the in-depth detail!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 25, 2008)

looks fuckin awesome!


----------



## Giamatti (Nov 25, 2008)

Really impressive work man, with a massively informative picstory to boot, I want one.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

Giamatti said:


> Really impressive work man, with a massively informative picstory to boot, I want one.



thanks man
the next will have a 30'' scale and will be all black


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2008)

second one looks killer imo


----------



## Niels (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn man, that finish looks epic.
I didn't know you were a member here, cool dude.

Taking a good look at your guitars really makes me question wether to build an 8-string myself or order a Hufschmid =p.

Could do both ofcourse =D


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

Niels said:


> Damn man, that finish looks epic.
> I didn't know you were a member here, cool dude.
> 
> Taking a good look at your guitars really makes me question wether to build an 8-string myself or order a Hufschmid =p.
> ...



haha thanks man, both is a good idea hahahahaha


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 25, 2008)

Man that looks awesome! I really like the body shape. Have you done any 7s in this shape before?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 25, 2008)

^ looks really bad ass. You do really nice work.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 28, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ looks really bad ass. You do really nice work.



thank you
just received those pictures yesterday, switchback http://www.myspace.com/switchbackch


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Nov 28, 2008)

man! Those axes are some real eyecandy indeed!

How much do you take for a guitar? 7 and 8 string ?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 28, 2008)

KaLeVaLA said:


> man! Those axes are some real eyecandy indeed!
> 
> How much do you take for a guitar? 7 and 8 string ?



hi thanks a lot
i just wrote a blog post on myspace with the prices and general information, let me know if you need more info, peace 

Myspace.com Blogs - PRICES / ENDORSEMENT - HUFSCHMID CUSTOM BARITONE GUITARS MySpace Blog

this is an other tread i posted about the new guitar i am currently building...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/72242-baritone-7-string-27-5-scale-first-pics.html


----------



## Mundas (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks so nice


----------



## Snoop (Nov 28, 2008)

wow , great! That was hard work, but the resurl really PWN!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 28, 2008)

Snoop said:


> wow , great! That was hard work, but the resurl really PWN!



thank you, you see them better on this pic here...
solid mahogany construction, ebony fingerboard, custom hufschmid pickups, dead flat 0 radius fingerboards....


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 28, 2008)

Do like a lot. Really nice builds you got going on. The pictures help show how much you care about your work.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 28, 2008)

fuxings awesome! i enjoy every1 of ur threads


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 29, 2008)

winterlover said:


> fuxings awesome! i enjoy every1 of ur threads



thanks a lot guys

forgot to mention that this stain has some coffee in the mix


----------



## vansinn (Nov 29, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> thanks a lot guys
> 
> forgot to mention that this stain has some coffee in the mix



I've heard of things on steroids, but axes on caffeine is new to me..


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 29, 2008)

vansinn said:


> I've heard of things on steroids, but axes on caffeine is new to me..



lol yeah its a good combination with mega gain distortion pickups to keep everything nervous


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 11, 2008)

new pictures

promissed pictures, enjoy...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2008)

^ thats bad ass!  Nice work man!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ thats bad ass!  Nice work man!




thanks bro


----------



## arktan (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## hufschmid (Dec 11, 2008)

and a short video.... sorry i only had 20mn to make it so its only impro stuff nothing was prepared... enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHuEPXIBqos


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 11, 2008)

That's beautiful man. Keep up the work!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Dec 14, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> this is an 8 string (octocyde model) I have built for my customer Serge Oyvaert (Shortshell) The body was designed by Serge and he also wanted this headstock design and a dead flat 0 radius ebony fingerboard, so I brought everything to live
> Enjoy and sorry again for my english mistakes
> 
> customer sketches
> ...




Nice post and tutorial with pics  cool guitars as well !!! 

wonder whats the most minimal tools for a beginner thoese who wanna start craving their own body from wood planks for home hobbyist? 

i know a file,chisel and a plane would that be enough??


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 14, 2008)

hanachanmaru said:


> Nice post and tutorial with pics  cool guitars as well !!!
> 
> wonder whats the most minimal tools for a beginner thoese who wanna start craving their own body from wood planks for home hobbyist?
> 
> i know a file,chisel and a plane would that be enough??



thanks a lot

you can find some very informative books here Stewart-MacDonald: Everything for building and repairing stringed instruments!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 17, 2008)

Patrick, that's a badass metal guitar, really


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 17, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Patrick, that's a badass metal guitar, really



thank you very much man


----------



## FredGrass (Dec 19, 2008)

That's awesome, man. The finish looks a lot like my swamp ash Iceman, but mine's more opaque. I love open grained finishes. Beautiful work though, man.


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 19, 2008)

FredGrass said:


> That's awesome, man. The finish looks a lot like my swamp ash Iceman, but mine's more opaque. I love open grained finishes. Beautiful work though, man.



thanks a lot

yeah i really do not like non open grain finishes... just a matter of personal preference... I love the natural tough / sensation...

this guitar only has 4 coats.....

I either use this style or I use my homemade oil finish....


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

Your guitars are beautiful, and that finish...  One day man


----------



## Lidocain (Dec 22, 2008)

Haaaaa ... So AWESOME ! 
Just want one too !


----------



## Chritar (Dec 22, 2008)

wow, those sevens that you made for switchback are to die for. if they had a neck pickup i would be all over them  its too bad you only make about 12 a year


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 28, 2008)

Chritar said:


> wow, those sevens that you made for switchback are to die for. if they had a neck pickup i would be all over them  its too bad you only make about 12 a year



they prefered to not have a neck pickup, but i can add them anytime....


----------

